# 'Full Self-Driving' Capability



## hughgbyrne (9 mo ago)

I have had a 2022 Tesla Model 3 Long Range since February and am thinking of paying the $199 a month subscription for what is called 'full self-driving' capability. Can anyone share your experience with this and whether you think it is worth it? Thanks!


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

You'll find probably a dozen or more threads on this forum where this topic has been discussed in endless detail.

I view Full Self Driving as a collaborative experience between me (the organic AI) and the silicon AI running as FSD. I'll try and give you my (short?) answer to explain.

I've had Enhanced Autopilot and then Full Self Driving since I got Max (a 2017 model, delivered in early January 2018). Max is now about 5 years old, I've put on 139,000 miles on him in that time. On a recent trip from little LA (where I live) to big LA, I relied on FSD to do almost all the driving, ESPECIALLY in big LA. FSD excels in places like that. It made just one mistake when it was taking me to the Petersen museum and I quickly took over and amended the car's mistake. It knows and drives in LA traffic far better than I do.

I found an interesting exhibit at the Petersen museum I thought I'd share some text from. It was describing Tesla's factories but I think it applies to Full Self Driving at this point in time too. Yeah, maybe someday in the future the cars will be driving us around (hah!) but right now having FSD is extremely valuable too. At least for me. I, for one, am pretty blown away by how well FSD is doing these days. But I didn't pay $12 or $15k for it either. But I might try "renting" it to see if I were in your shoes!


----------



## hughgbyrne (9 mo ago)

Thank you for your response. It's very helpful.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## wa4yih (3 mo ago)

Definitely a can of worms question. 
Some people can't live without it others can't live with it. 

It's not perfect, far from it. But it beats everything else out there.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

hughgbyrne said:


> I have had a 2022 Tesla Model 3 Long Range since February and am thinking of paying the $199 a month subscription for what is called 'full self-driving' capability. Can anyone share your experience with this and whether you think it is worth it? Thanks!


With the subscription option, its not a huge investment to try it out for a month. But until recently even after you paid the subscription you had to be let into the FSD Beta program, which didn't necessarily happen. Theoretically they have opened up the program to everyone who has paid, but it might be worth first finding out if that has actually happened.

I have FSD and my experience is nothing like @tencate described. I actually turned it off for awhile this week because it was annoying me so bad. I believe it will eventually get “there” but it is a long way away from functioning well where I live and travel.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hold off, subscribing now will only enable the auto stop at signs/lights. FSD beta hasn’t been enabled for the masses yet. And no one outside Tesla knows when that’ll be. As the running gag goes: two weeks!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Subscribing will get you some immediate new features like auto change lane, navigate on autopilot, smart summon. However to get navigate on city streets, a software update needs to be downloaded. The issue here is that it won't download while the current FSD software version is older than your car's version. When you're ready to subscribe make sure you stop installing the latest software update or else it may take some time for FSD to catch up. And only subscribe once you know that a new FSD version is about to be released and make sure its version will be newer than yours. I learned this the hard way: I subscribed Nov 23rd and I am still waiting for the FSD software update.


----------

